# ikon deleting my posts on a charity event........wtf



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ok reign this fella in guys as i am only trying to do good by us the TTF .........not one post is detrimental to the forum but he continues to hassle my posts and pm's about it. damm i know he has to do as the other admin do a cracking job 24/7 let it go Ikon i am trying to work here in limited time..........to achieve max results (GET OFF MY BACK)


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

As I explained in my PMs that 1 particular post went too far. Many members complained about it so it was removed. This is not a personal vendetta and had the support of other moderators and admin


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ok i will share my pm's from mk2 owners in public and you will share yours ok? if mine are bigger or nastier i win and you back off ok. if yours are just gazz is a nnaughty waughty person who is having a go at us mk2 dwivers............and pants i win ok

winner coughs up £100 towards the charity........ive got six pm's wanna play?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i now have a phone call also...............jees u must have searched my posts for works mobile............intense HA


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Gazzer said:


> i now have a phone call also...............jees u must have searched my posts for works mobile............intense HA


Nothing to do with me :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

no ya nugget a call against you lmao


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Ikon66 said:


> As I explained in my PMs that 1 particular post went too far. Many members complained about it so it was removed. This is not a personal vendetta and had the support of other moderators and admin


I think Paul has explained the reason here quite well Gaz please don't continue this thread because it will detract massively in my eyes from the event you are promoting 

As much as I moan about the mods they do a thankless job and can't win whatever they do.


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Gazzer. Not sure if you're aware. But you don't own or run this club. I'm a new member to this particular club but I am a member on a few others. They are also trying to help get as many cars together as possible. The difference being that if members don't reply they don't have to read abuse from the member who is trying to raise interest. I read your threads last night and believe me they had no place on here. Abusive and insulting to the point you make other members angry. 
My wife is literally just recovering from Cancer. Just growing her hair back having had operations and chemo plus radiotherapy. 
When you say members on here are not interested and abuse us you have absolutely no idea what you are saying and how offensive it is. As a result of my wife's cancers it has changed our lives FOREVER. 
I will stand up and be counted on this one as this hateful decease is living on my doorstep now forever. 
So stop moaning and stop posting all over this forum about how horrible we all are and how bad the moderators are. 
Try the nice approach and the members who aren't contributing all over the place and on many other forums may just support you.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks James and I couldn't agree more with your post Mike


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Mike007 said:


> Gazzer. Not sure if you're aware. But you don't own or run this club. I'm a new member to this particular club but I am a member on a few others. They are also trying to help get as many cars together as possible. The difference being that if members don't reply they don't have to read abuse from the member who is trying to raise interest. I read your threads last night and believe me they had no place on here. Abusive and insulting to the point you make other members angry.
> My wife is literally just recovering from Cancer. Just growing her hair back having had operations and chemo plus radiotherapy.
> When you say members on here are not interested and abuse us you have absolutely no idea what you are saying and how offensive it is. As a result of my wife's cancers it has changed our lives FOREVER.
> I will stand up and be counted on this one as this hateful decease is living on my doorstep now forever.
> ...


agreed mike.......i do go ott but it is just to get a reaction of any kind tbh

i am really sorry about the wifes situ sir as i lost my mother at 12 years old due to brain tumour. appologies to all i have offended or miffed off.......will now leave the topic alone to run without my input


----------

